# Finally



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

My new van showed up 2013 Chevy express 1 ton with the 6.0 and a Knaphiede KUV service body. It's off to get vinyl and I should be in it Thursday. I'll post more pics then.


----------



## PlumberJ90 (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks great. Congrats.


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

:thumbup1:Nice truck.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Great truck with horrible gas mileages engine!


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

I get about average 12 mpg, with the same engine.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

It's great to get something new, but a little bit of a relief when you get a ding or two. :yes:


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm not too concerned about the mpg. I'm in a extended cab 4x4 with a utility bed. It has the 6.0

There is alot of talk about the horrible mpg via the web and previous owners. The bottom line for me is they don't break. We have had several 6.0s and the closest thing to the engine we have had to repair was a busted engine mount.

For what the van weighs there is just not a option for good fuel economy other than diesal and repairs are just too expensive and it's a challenge to find someone qualified to work them.


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

PlungerJockey said:


> I'm not too concerned about the mpg. I'm in a extended cab 4x4 with a utility bed. It has the 6.0
> 
> There is alot of talk about the horrible mpg via the web and previous owners. The bottom line for me is they don't break. We have had several 6.0s and the closest thing to the engine we have had to repair was a busted engine mount.
> 
> For what the van weighs there is just not a option for good fuel economy other than diesal and repairs are just too expensive and it's a challenge to find someone qualified to work them.


I have the same KUV bed on a Ford E 350. It weighs just under 10k.


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

I wonder if the local hospital is missing an ambulance?...lol


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

Keep me posted. I've been wanting a cutaway like this only I am concerned with rust. A lot that I see are loaded with rust.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I've had them before and rust has never been an issue, but we don't have rust issues with any vehicles here.

If rust is a issue in your area, you should look into the aluminum kuv bodies


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

PlungerJockey said:


> I've had them before and rust has never been an issue, but we don't have rust issues with any vehicles here.
> 
> If rust is a issue in your area, you should look into the aluminum kuv bodies


Thx


----------



## truckman5000 (Jul 14, 2013)

nice im thinking about one of those, post full pics when done. Thanks.

I have a 14' utilimaster with all those doors but is too big. Ends up getting clutter and trash all over.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Vinyl is done


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

PlungerJockey said:


> Vinyl is done


Looks really nice, clean and professional


----------

